# Frank Williams at the Peoria Gus Macker



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

So, I was playing at the Peoria Gus Macker and guess what... I saw Frank Williams playing in the tourney. It was him, Illinois and Peoria Manuel teamates Sergio Mclain adn Marcus Griffin, and former Bulls pg AJ Guyton on one team. Frank played well. He was looking bigger than the last time i saw him play and he was knocking down the triple with ease. His moves were the same as always. One play in particular, frank williams crossed this dude over so bad taht he fell over, frank waited for him to get up, guy got up, got back on d, frank put it up in his face for three.  IT WAS SICK! He should be starting this season.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

he should start but wont, hey were not going anywhere so why not start him


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he should start, its not like Ward and Eisley are any better.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah he should start....


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

YeA.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Definitly should start. He is better than anyoen else we got at PG. Im sick of mediocre players like Ward and Eisley.


----------



## djsunyc (Aug 14, 2003)

it should be layden's mission to trade charlie ward before the season. i'd prefer if they move eisley but his contract makes him untouchable. frank needs to get 20-25 mins a night MINIMUM. but for some reason, i think he may be in chaney's doghouse. we'll see how the season unfolds.


----------

